# The Cabinet Of Dr. Caligari



## Foxbat (Aug 17, 2004)

Made in 1919, this German film is hailed as a classic and the first ‘cult’ movie. I decided that it was time to find out for myself.

A young student by the name of Francis encounters Doctor Caligari at a village fair. His act consists of reviving a somnambulist (for the illiterate Zugs like myself, that’s a sleepwalker or somebody in a hypnotic trance) who can predict future events. When asked, he tells Francis’ friend that he will die at dawn and, sure enough, the event occurs. In fact, there is a spate of murders while Caligari is in town and, eventually, the finger points towards him and his attraction. The film moves towards a (for its time at least) quite unexpected conclusion, which is cleverly executed but leaves enough hanging at the end to propel the viewer into his own line of thought.

The scenery is excellent -  mostly painted backdrops – lop-sided buildings, asymmetrical doors and windows - giving it a nightmarish and Dali-esque quality (and this before Dali had even painted enough to invent the term!). The most similar style I have seen is that of Nosferatu – another wonderful German offering of the silent era. 

What this stylistic setting does reveal are the origins of cinema, and gives the feeling that you are watching a silent play that just happens to be filmed. The actors have the usual exaggerated expressions of love, fear, loathing and revenge – all in their pale faces and dark ringed eyes – again showing the origins of greasepaint and footlights. And that’s why films like this are so important – that’s why they deserve to live on in our modern times and not be dumped in some forgotten vault where the celluloid that contains them is left to rot, and we forget they ever existed. Films like these are evolutionary bridges to another time – a piece of history on a spool.

Is it a classic? Undoubtedly
A cult film?    Probably, but hopefully not. A cult film for me implies a narrow niche of acceptance. This film deserves a much wider audience than that. If you appreciate wonderful films then make room for this. Even if you just watch it once in your lifetime, the 82 minutes it takes up will not be wasted. You will take something from this - that, I promise you.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 18, 2004)

Great review, FOx. I like this film a lot, although I feel they convoluted the ending a bit much, with the "Who's the lunatic" aspect.
The performance of the somnambulist is decidedly creepy.

Which brings me to ask...have people here seen th films of Guy Maddin? He's a contemporary director who designs his films to loo like they were made in the expressionist period. Some of his stuff like *Dracula: Pages from a virgin's diary *is really quite exciting.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 18, 2004)

Foxbat...I'm always glad when someone discovers this film.  I first saw it in a film class, and just loved it.  Thanks for the review.

Another old film that you might like, if you haven't already seen it, is "Vampyr", directed by Carl Theodor Dreyer in 1932.  Amazingly atmospheric, moody film with some interesting effects, considering when it was made.  It's been too long since I've seen it to write a proper review; I should go see if the video store still has it and rent it again so that I can review it.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2004)

Always good to discover fellow connoisseurs   

I've never heard of Guy Maddin but I will certainly keep an eye out for his stuff.

I have actually heard of 'Vampyr' but never seen it. I'll have to see if my regular supplier stocks it


----------



## ravenus (Aug 18, 2004)

I saw *Vampyr* and it's really quite an interesting film with some terrific 'special effects' _for its time_ (scenes where shadows appear to be moving independently etc.). It's a bit of a frustration for those that look for a steady-paced coherent narrative, but it rewards you with a langurous surreal dream-like atmosphere with some wondeful visuals. Brilliant photography includes scenes where you see from the perspective of a corpse in a moving coffin (in the days when a steadicam was not even conceived of). As of now I think its only available on a Kino DVD, the transfer looks it's age and the subs are in this horribly large gothic font which masks one-third of the screen.
Definitely worth the see. This one was made by *Carl Dreyer*, who also made *The Passion of Joan of Arc*, another _very_ interesting film of the silent era.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 18, 2004)

I've _always_ wanted to see "The Passion of Joan of Arc".


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 18, 2004)

I haven't seen either of those films, but I saw Dr Caligari at the theatre years ago...and had nightmares for a month afterwards...

One great film I finally got to see, also a few years ago, is 'Freaks!', made in the 1920s in Hollywood, about a group of circus sideshow 'people'...Excellent film, it was banned for years in the US because it really is disturbing...but if you can get your hands on it somewhere it's well worth watching...

I know TNT shows it quite often...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip LadyFel. that's another one on my list


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2004)

This is all very educational for myself - I will certainly have to chase up some of these at some point.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 6, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I've _always_ wanted to see "The Passion of Joan of Arc".


Woo hoo!  I got to see "The Passion of Joan of Arc" earlier this evening.  They showed it on Turner Classic Movies.  Amazing film.  Fully 90 percent of it is told through close-ups on faces.  I'm just speechless.

Well, not completely speechless.  You all know me better than that.  But, considering that I've wanted to see this film since I was about twelve years old and first read about it, my expectations were very high - and they were more than met.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 7, 2004)

That's quite a reaction there Littlemiss. You are usually quite measured in your critiques so this must be a good film. 

Ho hum! that's another I suppose I'll have to add to my 'To Get' list


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 8, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> That's quite a reaction there Littlemiss. You are usually quite measured in your critiques so this must be a good film.
> 
> Ho hum! that's another I suppose I'll have to add to my 'To Get' list


Well, I suppose I was just so surprised that after all those years of anticipation, the film actually exceeded my expectations.  The only other film this has ever happend to me with is "Rebel Without A Cause".  In that case, I had heard so much hypberbole about James Dean, that I refused to seen "Rebel" for years, on the theory that nobody could be _that_ good.  Well, I finally broke down one night and watched it when they showed it on one of our local stations.  They were right, all those people...James Dean was great, the film was great, it's been one of my favorite films ever since.

Usually it's the other way around.  Film gets built up, expectations rise, and then the film just doesn't measure up.  Oh, it might be good and all, but I've come to expect so much that nothing short of brilliance could meet my expectations.  And, unfortunately, there's precious little brilliance in the film industry, especially today.

I did write a bit about "The Passion of Joan of Arc" over on my blog (click on the link in my signature below).  I thought about posting it here as a review, but as it isn't a science fiction or fantasy film, I wasn't sure whether to do so or not.  Although there have been some other non-sf/fantasy films reviewed here, so I might.  Anyway, until I make up my mind, it's over there if you'd like to read it - it's dated Sept. 7th.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 8, 2004)

I've had a look at your blog littlemiss and my opinion is that you should post it up here as a review. I know we are all Science Fiction and Fantasy nuts around here but we don't have to narrow ourselves down. I found the part about the print being found in an asylum most interesting (and almost tragic).

A similar thing happened to my all-time favourite movie (Cinema Paradiso). At one point there was only one print in existance and it got lost during transit. Luckily it was found again and I now have both versions of the film on DVD


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 8, 2004)

Then I shall do so, Foxbat.  Oh, and by the way, I love "Cinema Paradiso".


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 8, 2004)

> Oh, and by the way, I love "Cinema Paradiso



Aaah! Great minds think alike. Fools seldom differ.

I wonder which one we are?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 9, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Aaah! Great minds think alike. Fools seldom differ.
> 
> I wonder which one we are?


Good question.


----------

